# Hello Community



## Asmoab (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi All

I'm 63, happily married for 39 years and have 3 kids and 6 grandkids. I've never been on Facebook or twitter. I trained as a Civil Engineer but have spent most of my life in the financial services industry. I'm British. On my brief reading of the threads so far, I may appear to be from an alien planet. I'm hoping that will make for really interesting conversations.

My writing exploits are limited to a blog 10 years back and some posts on a meditation site I belong to … but what can I say, what little I do, I enjoy.  

I'm looking forward to contributing, once I've navigated the first 10 posts!

Cheers

Asmoab
(aka Dave)


----------



## Ma'am (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Dave. Nice to "meet" you! 

Shameless plug here: We have a flash fiction contest going on with a small prize. The prompt this week is "famous" (to be interpreted as you wish). It ends very late tomorrow night. The ten posts are not necessary to enter. If you're interested, the details are here.


----------



## Foxee (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello, Asmoab/Dave.  It's great to have you here.


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi Dave, I am also a Brit  Welcome to WF and our creative community. What is your preferred genre... Do you prefer writing poetry or fiction/NF?


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks Ma'am

I was going to give this a go but have run out of time. If they run every week I'll have a go next week


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi Pip

Nice to "meet" you. Hope the weather is better in the Algarve.

I'm afraid my poetry is limited to the odd joke one (sample below). My writing, mainly, has been about experiences, observations, just occasional ruminations on life. I've had a go at a few fictional stories and am hoping I might get ideas, and some impetus, from this group to put more effort in to that.

Cheers


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks Foxee

Very happy to be here

Cheers


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2020)

Asmoab said:


> Hi Pip
> 
> Nice to "meet" you. Hope the weather is better in the Algarve.
> 
> ...



Yes, the weather has been lovely and sunny here. Every time we go back to the UK it rains... and the sky is grey. Joke poems are fun and one of my favourite poets is Pam Ayres. Have you heard of her?


----------



## Asmoab (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes I know Pam. I enjoy listening to her read her own poetry - that West country burr makes it all the funnier.

I'm not quite sure how the 10 post thing works. Does this conversation count as posts? If not how do I get to 10 posts ... when I can't post

I mentioned in my intro that I post on a meditation site, which has a number of groups, including some joke groups. I'd posted that poem on one of those. Is that likely to be an issue? I'd hate to start by being accused of plagiarism. On that site I post as David


----------



## PiP (Jan 12, 2020)

Asmoab said:


> Yes I know Pam. I enjoy listening to her read her own poetry - that West country burr makes it all the funnier.


 It was Pam who got me hooked on poetry. I love her humour!



> I'm not quite sure how the 10 post thing works. Does this conversation count as posts? If not how do I get to 10 posts ... when I can't post



You can comment in any forum and apart from procrap central your comments will count towards your ten posts. If you want to post work for feedback it may be a good idea to leave some feedback on the fiction or poetry boards. Or jump into the the Writing Discussion forum with comments and questions... or just chillax on the social boards. Just have fun and get to know us.... we don't bite 



> I mentioned in my intro that I post on a meditation site, which has a number of groups, including some joke groups. I'd posted that poem on one of those. Is that likely to be an issue? I'd hate to start by being accused of plagiarism.


If the poem is yours, then no problem. You can even post it to the poetry forum for feedback once your become a regular member (ten posts)


----------



## Andrew Ravensdale (Jan 17, 2020)

Alien planets are a very good subjec


----------

